# Chicken and a turkey



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

Can a chicken and a turkey mate? I have a small flock, plus a turkey who thinks he's a chicken. He seems rather protective of the hen, more so than the other roosters.. Is there anyway that they could mate? Is that a normal thing?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have never heard of a rooster trying to breed with a turkey, has anyone else ?


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

The turkey is the male. The chicken is the female.. I haven't seen them actually trying anything, but the Tom is extremely protective of the hen. I was just wondering if it was even possible..


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

so your tom turkey wants to mate with a chicken?
i would try to find him a girl of his own


good luck
piglett


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have no idea if its possible, im sure someone on here will know.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

can't wait to hear more on this thread. 
Tractor ran over two turkey nests this summer. Farmer next door put the eggs under his Silkie hens. Silkies are famously maternal. they hatched and educated the young turkeys, until the strange ones began to fly up in the trees. Moms fussed ferociously from the ground. The teen aged turkeys are still flying around the barn and like to come home for supper, but they go off with their Turkey friends during the daylight hours. 
I bet the farmer will soon know the answer to your question!


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

That's very interesting!! Please do keep me updated on that story!


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

little turkey hatched by neighbor Farmer's hen. that was last summer. I'll see if I can catch a shot of them again when this weather breaks.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cute little guy


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think it is possible for a chicken and a turkey to mate. A broody chicken can hatch turkey eggs


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's considered cross species mating I don't believe it's possible without doing severe damage to the Hen.


----------



## cga (Nov 8, 2013)

This is the possible result.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

I recently watched a great documentary called My life as a Turkey, this guy raised a brood of wild turkeys from eggs to adults as their parent. Pretty interesting. It was on Netflix.


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay (Dec 13, 2013)

TNchick said:


> I recently watched a great documentary called My life as a Turkey, this guy raised a brood of wild turkeys from eggs to adults as their parent. Pretty interesting. It was on Netflix.


I saw that show before. It's really interesting!


----------

